# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v2.11 - New features activated

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v2.11 - New features activated* 
Read about CM2MT2 v2.10 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] because v2.10 has major improvements and v2.11 is a successor of v2.10  with new improvements and fixes !   *Core* 
BugFix  : META protocol updated 
Changed : Loader v2012 supported and tested  * Service*
 Changed : Identify in META now read NVRAM dump that is compatible with flash mode writing
 !*Feature may not work on old devices - Android 4.x, MT6572 and similar legacy chips
 !*Feature useful also for devices which can not connect via flash mode as security save way  * Changed : Identify now also verify EXTRA security flags*
 !*Signed types detection ( RSA signed security items )
 !*Encrypted types detection ( Vendor-modified security items )
 !*Edit/Repair security on those types IS NOT possible at the moment !
 !*Swap security on those types IS NOT possible at the moment !  * New Feature : Google Attestation key installation* 
 !*Allow upload attestation keys to devices which require it ( Google Key red mark in phone after complete boot ) 
 !*In most cases it model-depend file!
 !*SW DO NOT allow select wrong file ( non attestation-key file ) by verify content of file
 !*Files in most cases delivered with factory fw package ( kb.bin , Android_Key and other similar )  * Firmware Reader*
 Changed : Improved structure identification
 Changed : Support more different types   * Flasher*
 Changed : File selection optimized for latest build revisions - multi-bundle etc.  * MemoryTool*
 Changed : Init PMT procedure updated (NAND, EMMC, UFS)
 Changed : Init Preloader procedure updated (NAND, EMMC, UFS)  * Other*
 BugFix  : Minor changes and bugfixes
 BugFix  : Compatiblity issues fixes   *Password for files: 12345678*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ladjel

شكرا لك كثيرا

----------


## moh1306

ألف شكر لك على البرنامج

----------

